# Cat may very well be pregnant



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well its been discovered the my friend let my cat out because she asked to go out. So she was in heat and of course we all knew why she wanted out. The neighbour behind me found her about 4-5 weeks ago and I went to pick her up. She hasnt been let out since as I told that friend off. But I found out the previous time she got out..was because he let her out. I am not 100% if shes pregnant but her tummy appears to be getting plump and her nipples are huge and pink and she hasnt come back into heat. Shes also eating more. 

Does anyone know how to raise a litter of kittens or have done it before? I have a lot of reading to do. I wanna raise these buns in the oven right lol...Based on my timeline she will have them in the middle of November. So shes about 4-5 weeks a long now.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Momma cat will do all the work for you! Honestly, there's not a whole lot required of you other than to make sure they have a nice warm, safe and comfy spot, plenty of good nutrition for mom and keeping an eye out to make sure everyone looks healthy and mom's doing her job. When they're old enough to interact with you, playing with and handling them is good for socialization. Of course, you can handle them prior to that, but I generally try not to interrupt mother cats for the first couple of weeks unless human intervention is necessary. Does she have a favorite bed, box or blanket? Set up a nice comfy area for her and let her do her thang!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You've gotten some great advice already, so I'll leave that alone...
BUT..
Keeping an in tact animal, ESPECIALLY a female comes with certain responsibilities. I STRONGLY suggest following the "two door" rule or getting her spayed. The two door rule is putting at least two secure doors between her, and the outside world or any in tact males so that "accidents" don't happen. Shelters are absolutely full of kitties.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Another option is to have her spayed now and abort the litter. Linsey is right, shelters are full of cats.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is this the same cat that had that violent reaction to the flea meds? 
If so, I was wondering, if it could have a detrimental effect on the fetuses.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think its a pretty safe bet you are gonna have some little kittens running around your house pretty soon. :smile: You won't have to do anything except provide food and water for mama. She will do the rest.

Female cats in heat are almost impossible to keep in the house. They will eventually find a way out. I had one that wanted out for 4 days before she finally got an opportunity to claw her way through the screen door while wife walked to the mailbox. She was gone for 4 days and came back home the most content cat you have ever seen. :smile: She had 5 kittens about 3 months later.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol! RFD, that's why I will never adopt a cat without having it spayed/neutered first, and if I did, it'd be going straight to the spay/neuter clinic! Kittens are cute and all, but...NO WAY!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I think its a pretty safe bet you are gonna have some little kittens running around your house pretty soon. :smile: You won't have to do anything except provide food and water for mama. She will do the rest.
> 
> Female cats in heat are almost impossible to keep in the house. They will eventually find a way out. I had one that wanted out for 4 days before she finally got an opportunity to claw her way through the screen door while wife walked to the mailbox. She was gone for 4 days and came back home the most content cat you have ever seen. :smile: She had 5 kittens about 3 months later.


The two door rule would have prevented that. 
Or having her spayed. 


Letting your animals roam because it's "almost impossible" not to is entirely unacceptable in my book. They're YOUR animals. If someone can not keep a handle on their pets, then they have no business having them, let alone in tact.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

If you decide to allow her to have this litter, I strongly urge you to consider having the kittens spayed and neutered prior to finding them homes. There are many spay/neuter clinics that will do it very inexpensively and at 8-12 weeks old. You could ask for a small adoption fee to help cover the cost. I think it's very important that you look into this because it's a vicious, unrelenting cycle and the reason millions of adoptable cats are euthanized annually.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't mean to be alittle sensitive but I think she was asking for advice about the kittens. Not a down low on how many cats are killed. Yeah it happens. We "all" know that. I don't mean to knock heads or anything...

I just find sometimes preaching at people and putting them down can cause some hidden hurts and yucky feelings.

As for the kittens:
Moms usually do everything. Just make sure she delivers okay. If she is struggling then you gotta bring her in. Don't let anyone near the kittens because Moms are extremely protective. 

I hope you find wonderful adoptive homes for all of them.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Rye&Ted said:


> I don't mean to be alittle sensitive but I think she was asking for advice about the kittens. Not a down low on how many cats are killed. Yeah it happens. We "all" know that. I don't mean to knock heads or anything...
> 
> I just find sometimes preaching at people and putting them down can cause some hidden hurts and yucky feelings.
> 
> ...


I was merely making a suggestion as part of a solution to a very real problem; food for thought, if you will. I also offered advice on caring for the kittens. Nowhere was I harsh, nowhere did I fling accusations. Clearly, it was a mistake and, as stated, the OP wasn't even the one to let the cat out. HOWEVER, it could have been avoided if the cat were spayed, and it can be avoided if the kittens are spayed/neutered. If you're not part of the solution, you are part of the problem. I was giving a suggestion on how the OP can be part of the solution. There was nothing wrong with my comment or how I worded it and I stand by it 100%.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Letting your animals roam because it's "almost impossible" not to is entirely unacceptable in my book.


What I said or meant to say was that keeping a cat in heat from escaping the house is almost impossible. They will most likely find a way out when in heat. I didn't say anything about letting them roam. Our cat clawed her way through the screen door, ruining the door. I have heard of other cats clawing through the window screens or hiding and rushing out the door when it's opened briefly while the human is coming or going. If you are coming home, a cat can be just inside the door and scoot out before you even see it. There are many ways for cats to escape and when they have their mind set to do it, she will succeed eventually.

When we lived in the city, our cats were spayed and never really tried to go outside. They were content to stay inside but I assure you a cat in heat will find a way to get out unless she is pretty much confined to a crate 24/7.

Funny thing about this cat we had that got out when in heat. It was our first cat and we were told it was a tomcat. Once she started whinning and crying I figured out that she was a female in heat and we tried to keep her inside. She just figured out a way to get out. I do have to say that I have never seen a more content cat when she came back 4 days later. :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree 
I think we all do the (I should have!)... after the fact.
Please don't be upset with me, just sometimes some people come on really really strong.

I for one will admit I do get hurt easily. I am pretty huge softy. I take things to heart.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Rye&Ted said:


> I agree
> I think we all do the (I should have!)... after the fact.
> Please don't be upset with me, just sometimes some people come on really really strong.
> 
> I for one will admit I do get hurt easily. I am pretty huge softy. I take things to heart.


Did I really come on too strong? I don't think I did at all, even after re-reading my post. Again, I was not preaching. I was merely expressing the importance of having the kittens fixed. Please read my posts again.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, well maybe it's me then. I apologize.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't have to apologize, I just don't want my intentions to be misconstrued. If I'm ever excessively harsh, by all means, let me know. However, in this case I was certain I was pretty gentle and non-preachy!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwww! Ok. I am very non-confrontational. I have to work up the nerve to really say how I feel.

I will keep that in mind. 
I know we all have good intentions.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well the friend that let her out purposely....was going to pay all the expenses as I railed him for letting her out after I told him shes not fixed. But he has since backed out because the simple solution would be to drop them on the side of the road. I have my own reasons so not spaying or neutering. The only time I will is if I own males/females and for the reason alone...I only own female cats and male dogs (my female dog is fixed). It is a personal preference I have and I may get railed for saying this yes, but I slightly dont agree with what vets charge to do such a simple procedure..had they thought perhaps if they lowered the cost more people would bring their pets in thus less animals being born. I wont pay $500 to spay my cat. Do I have the money? I could get it probably but that money I would rather put towards something more absolute like if something happens to her kittens. 

I may of opened a can of worms but that is where I stand. I *may* look into a low cost clinic but the only one I found here charged $140 for the surgery plus $65 for an exam fee. Not very low cost...my plan was to keep them here until 8 weeks, deworm them when they can be at home then ask $20 each kitten for new homes. I refuse to let them go for free because people here grab up free ones for snake food..I know because my female was to be snake food.

At the time I didnt think she was pregnant because she was showing signs of returning heat. Like loving up to me and the dog more, purring more etc. So I thought it was safe to give her flea treatment. It was on her for maybe an hour tops before I washed it off with Dawn soap. Upon washing her I noticed her nipples were large and tummy was getting plump. So yes it was the same cat and of course now I feel terrible about it. But hopefully the kittens didn't get any effect from it.

I will not spay her and abort the kittens. Although I agree for that for humans I do not for animals unless medically needed. If I did that I would feel terrible because I am very capable of caring for them and re homing them and maybe going through this will peeve me off and stress me off enough I will just get her fixed.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I typed "low cost spay neuter clinic Ontario" into google search and came up with a ton of results.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theres always low-cost spay/neuter through humane society/animal control, I know that in my city, they do free spay/neuter for low income families. 
Anyways, I think you're being pretty selfish by having this image that all kittens will get wonderful homes and live out their lives in great homes until old age. In a lot of cases, thats not the case. Can you guarantee that every kitten that you adopt out will not be rehomed due to unforseen circumstances? I cant tell you how many ads I see on craigslist of people who adopt out kittens and then either try to rehome them again or dump them at the shelter because they're "allergic", or they scratch the furniture, fight with their other cats/animals, etc. 

What happens when your cat goes into the heat again, gets out, gets lost or worse gets hit by a car? can you live with that guilt? or the fact that thousands or cats and kittens get dumped at the shelter due to these oops litters?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

have you checked this? on the other site someone mentioned that the surgery is $50
Ontario SPCA - Spay Neuter Clinic

http://www.yelp.ca/biz/ontario-spca-centre-veterinary-hospital-spay-neuter-services-newmarket


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well there are lots in Ontario sure. But only one in my area. The spca here doesnt offer services to anyone, they only offer it to the animals in the shelter. Uno the link you gave me is for Newmarket..well aways from me. Can I guarentee that they will go to good home etc etc. Well nothing in life is guarenteed. Even good breeders have sold to bad people (the bad people are just good at faking it) etc. I can try my hardest and ask a fee to weed out bad people. Plus I will wait till after Christmas as I assume they will be age to go around then. I have a few people who are interested in kittens. Accidents happen, she may never get out again...she was let out and the whole 1.5 years I had her she got out twice. Within 2 weeks of each other and it wasnt me..she was let out.

I asked for advice how to raise the kittens, not to be called an irresponsible pet owner simply because I wont spay her or abort the litter etc. There are loads of people out there worse then me. Like Jane doe who has 4 cats who have 5 litters a year each. Or John Doe who owns intact male dogs and lets them roam etc. People are making it seem like this is the end of the world and automatically I am a bad owner...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you surprised?
A lot of the people who post here are HUGE animal lovers and advocates.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah but that doesnt warrent me being called an irrresponsible pet owner because I will not spay my cat..spaying and neutering is an option not a must IMO. Who knows maybe seeing for myself how *hard* a litter of kittens is to raise will urge me to spay her. I hate when people label me irresponsible and a bad owner when I dont do something that in their opinion is right.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

People judge, this is the internet. Posting like you do is bound to attract all kinds of attention, both positive and negative.

I'm sure you're aware.

Why do you care what others think?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Posting like I do?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

It seems to me that you like to post things that will get a reaction out of people, then wonder why they are reacting they way they do.

I was going to site a thread you started that has been removed. 

People have a right to state opinions, and opinions can often sound judgmental.

Personally I get ticked at all of the irresponsible people that come to my clinic with pregnant cats, etc. when the shelters around here are overflowing with pets that need homes.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I am not planning on dropping them off at the shelter. I am not lazy. Even tho I never let her out, I plan to take responsibililty for the kittens and find them homes. I could be like the many out there and just drop them off at the shelter, or the side of the road. But I am not doing that. I do have something to say but this opinion is better off kept to myself because I know its opening a huge can of worms. It was an accident, and its not going to happen again, you cannot make someone spay their cat.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think you missed the point...but so be it.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Do I have to drag you both on opposite corners :biggrin:...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Well I am not planning on dropping them off at the shelter. I am not lazy. Even tho I never let her out, I plan to take responsibililty for the kittens and find them homes. I could be like the many out there and just drop them off at the shelter, or the side of the road. But I am not doing that. I do have something to say but this opinion is better off kept to myself because I know its opening a huge can of worms. It was an accident, and its not going to happen again, you cannot make someone spay their cat.


But you CAN make sure these kittens don't slip out the door and end up reproducing by having them spayed and neutered prior to rehoming them. Do you have no interest in ending that cycle? Do you realize how many more cats can result from this one litter within a matter of a couple of years?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Rye&Ted said:


> Do I have to drag you both on opposite corners :biggrin:...


I love your new avatar thingy!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay...for starters I cannot control what the people I give these cats do with them. All I can do is screen out adopters, choose the best ones..thats it. I am not paying $205 per kitten to get them fixed. Especially when all I am doing is deworming them and asking $20 as a rehome fee. I guess I am not getting the point. These kittens should be thankful thats what I am doing. I *could* be like the others who would drown them, throw them on the side of the road in a box and not take responsibility or just drop them off at the shelter where they will die. At least I am making an attempt to do the right thing but not one person seems to aknowledge that because its not done their way.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess I'm just at a loss here...

You post threads like this KNOWING your choices aren't going to be accepted by the majority and then get upset when we call you out for decisions we feel are bad.

What's the point really?

You want to do the RIGHT thing? Take the cat in and have it spayed and abort the litter. We don't need another oops litter in this world that will end up being responsible for bringing another 1000 unwanted cats into life.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I love your new avatar thingy!


Thanks!! LOL my boys love the pool!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

My post was asking how to care for kittens. Not if I should have her fixed or not.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> My post was asking how to care for kittens. Not if I should have her fixed or not.


Yes, and you got an answer for that.

I'm not surprised that people are upset by your actions though


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I'm having a very difficult time believing there is no assistance available to you through a humane society, SPCA, a rescue group, a municipal shelter, etc. If you actively look for the help, you'll find it. No, you can't control what people choose to do with these kittens which is why YOU should be taking upon yourself to get the kittens fixed. It's called taking responsibility for your actions. And just because there are cruel individuals out there who do heinous things with unwanted animals doesn't mean that it's acceptable for you to do bare minimum and then say "Oh well, it's out of my hands now!" For the record, by failing to have these cats sterilized, you're potentially creating more cats to be dumped on the side of the road or drowned. Like I said before, if you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Let me put some statistics out there to maybe drive the whole point we are all trying to convey to you:

The average number of litters a fertile cat can produce in one year is 3.

The average number of kittens in a feline litter is 4–6.

In seven years, one female cat and her offspring can theoretically produce 420,000 cats.

Only 1 in 12 of those 420,000 cats born finds a home. 

Even if you found homes for all your cats, you are still taking away homes that other homeless cats could have had by adding to the population.

There are no excuses for your allowing a pet cat to have kittens.

Spay your cat!!!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry I dont have that kind of money to fork out. I would rather keep that money aside for a real emergency for the cat or dog. You can go around and find assistance for spay neuter and you will find that Niagara Action for Animals isnt funding their program anymore. The Animal assistance society hasnt gotten back to me. The rescue near me..same story. I called EVERY shelter and they all said no. I only found ONE clinic who does offer it and its going to cost me $205 per cat. You dont believe me go right ahead and look into it yourself and you will see there isnt anything. Its Canada, they dont offer services like that everywhere. There isnt even a vaccine clinic here...

I dont really care what anyone thinks. If it keeps getting shoved down my throat like this then I will just put her outside like all my neighbours do their cats and let her breed non stop..but I am not doing that. I said I would look into getting her spayed but the kittens are not getting fixed or vaccinated before they go to homes.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe the mod should close this thread:frown:

Getting really heated....obviousily going no where.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Okay...for starters I cannot control what the people I give these cats do with them. All I can do is screen out adopters, choose the best ones..thats it. I am not paying $205 per kitten to get them fixed. Especially when all I am doing is deworming them and asking $20 as a rehome fee. I guess I am not getting the point. These kittens should be thankful thats what I am doing. I *could* be like the others who would drown them, throw them on the side of the road in a box and not take responsibility or just drop them off at the shelter where they will die. At least I am making an attempt to do the right thing but not one person seems to aknowledge that because its not done their way.


Did you really just say that?
The KITTENS should be thankful?

And are you threatening US that you're going to throw the cat outside? Seriously?
WTF is wrong with you?

I suppose it's all a moot point if this is the cat you put the flea stuff on, those kittens could be born with defects or dead anyway. Sadly.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I dont really care what anyone thinks. If it keeps getting shoved down my throat like this then I will just put her outside like all my neighbours do their cats and let her breed non stop..but I am not doing that. I said I would look into getting her spayed but the kittens are not getting fixed or vaccinated before they go to homes.


Seriously?! This thread just reached a whole new low. Good luck with your kittens. I hope too many of them and their offspring don't end up euthanized or worse.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, now I will close the thread. Hopefully all of those who read this thread WILL spay/neuter their cats so they don't end up with a situation that they cannot take responsibility for. 

Autumn, I wish you all the luck with this litter and I URGE you to do the right thing and get at least you own cat spayed after this whole disaster.


----------

